# old ralley 18 h.p. no spark



## ronyoda (Mar 22, 2010)

its an 18 h.p. briggs and stratten engine model 422707,three blades,mowing deck was mowing last summer,stopped for a few minutes and could never start it again,,tried gas direct in carb,tried both plugs against engine casing turned engine over no spark,unplugged wire going to coil think its used to kill engine turned engine over no spark ,so is it the coil,and how does it work ,what makes the coil fire left or right side ,so i pushed it out of the way and used a 16 h.p.roper 3 blade mowing deck for the rest of the summer,,,


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Ronyoda and welcome to TF...

I'm a little weak on these Briggs, but I think you're going to have to pop the flywheel and check out the stator. Was the rider charging up the battery before it quit?


----------



## ronyoda (Mar 22, 2010)

yes it was charging,it took quit a while before i ran it down trying to start it, took flywheel off everything looks fine checked what looks to be a magneto bunch of coils with an ohm meter there are fine and a diode in line which checks out good,,,


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm thinking the magneto coil pack is bad. Or the magnetic pickup part of the magneto is bad.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

i would un hook the black wire that goes to the coil then try to crank it


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

If youve unhooked the magneto kill already and still had no spark, yepper its time for a new magneto IF it doesnt have points ( theres an extra wire going under the flywheel ) . Make sure the magneto gap is pretty close , that could also cause a no spark condition- try cleaning the flywheel and magneto end- and just for kicks, see if the magnet on the flywheel is still strong enough ( stick a screw driver against it) - a weak flywheel magnet could also cause issues.

A single cylender fires when the magnet on the flywheel is in exact allignment with the magneto - i cant remember how my spare 18HP briggs twin flywheel looks tho.


----------

